

Lessons Learned From Female Founders and BossedUp Conferences - rebelidealist
http://findingferdinand.com/blog/2014/3/2/entrepreneurship-lessons-learned-from-y-combinator-female-founders-bossedup

======
gmays
This was a great conference. I didn't attend (I'm male), but I watched the
livestream and learned a lot from the speakers, so thanks for sharing your
lessons learned.

I especially liked the conference because I learned about the female
perspective. My wife isn't a startup founder, but has a similarly stressful
job (flies F/A-18's in stressful, life-threatening situations), with similar
hours (14hrs/day and often weekends), in a similar environment (male-dominated
Marine Corps). I often wonder how she'll manage her work when we have
kids...everything from pregnancy to making time for the kids when she's busy.
It's easier for me since I work at home now, but she'll deal with the same
challenges that some of the founders mentioned. And knowing her, she'll feel
incredibly guilty for not being around.

Anyway, I enjoyed the conference, learned a lot, and look forward to it next
year.

~~~
nhule
It's great to hear your support and appreciation for your wife's work!

